# Super reds or regular Natteri



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Look at the difference between the middle one on the bottem row and the one on the very top pf the piramid. IS it possible they are supers?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

They look like reg redz to me from this photo...where did they come from? Try getting some better quality pics up but they have some great color on them from this pic.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They are regular captive Reds!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

They appear to regular RBPs


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Judging by the colour I would say regular reds but an even better clue would be the eyes but there is too much light shining off of them.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> They are regular captive Reds!


Give me some insite on how you can tell they are just captive reds id like to know lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Ill get some better pics. Some of them have color protruding back to their anal fin this is why i was wondering. Better pics later, need batteries.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

the majority of my reds have red all the way to there anal fin -









crap pic but you get the idea, all but one of my reds are tank bred.

My understanding is that the term 'super red' is applied to a pygo nat that has alot more colour than normal, these occur mainly in peru, they are the same fish as a normal red.

checkout opefe for more detailed info.

Are your fish 'wild' ?

daz


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a link to another thread of my friend....his super red...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=154469

You cant really tell on the pictures but when you see in person , you can tell the difference


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

d851 said:


> the majority of my reds have red all the way to there anal fin -
> 
> View attachment 145856
> 
> ...


Most natts show alot of red when they're under 4" so sometimes it's difficult to tell them apart.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Super reds also have 2 extra vertibrae in their spine. A true super is only distinguishable by dissection.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Super reds also have 2 extra vertibrae in their spine. A true super is only distinguishable by dissection.


you here that! now start chopping them up!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha lol, how bout, NO!

I love my fish no matter what they are.


----------

